# Help Identify my plow!



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

I purchased a vehicle with a plow already installed on it today to plow my driveway at my house and shop.

I thought it was a Western plow, but after some more research I am not so sure. I need to order a replacement joystick and cables, but I guess I need to figure out exactly what I have first.

I'll post a pic shortly as I know that will be the more useful, but in the meantime.

It has the pump mounted under the hood and is belt driven with a hydraulic hose as a feed and a return to a valve body on the headgear. The valve body has a hose that goes to the lift cylinder, and two hoses that go to the angle cylinders (one hose to each cylinder). The valve body is cable operated by two levers in the back of the valve body. When you push the top lever one way the head gear goes up, push the other way and the headgear goes down. Push the lower lever one way and the plow angles left, push the other way and the plow angler right. Pretty simple, just need the correct joystick and cables.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like a Fisher from the 80's


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

Here are some pics.





































Thanks, Tim


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

Bump, want to try and get this project wrapped up ASAP.

Would this controller work?










Thanks, Tim


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

not seeing any pictures . the a fram and back of plow would be most helpfull


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

welder1122;1357944 said:


> not seeing any pictures . the a fram and back of plow would be most helpfull


Weird, I can see the pics.

Tim


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

That sure looks like my belt driven fisher pump....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the plow? Meyer had pumps located under the hood on their older units.


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

Camden;1357978 said:


> Do you have a picture of the plow? Meyer had pumps located under the hood on their older units.


Here are the pics of the frame, I'd have to go out and shoot a couple of the plow blade itself if that would be helpful.

It has several coats of paint, so I can't find any numbers or distinguishing marks.



















Thanks, Tim


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like a Frankenstein


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1358016 said:


> Looks like a Frankenstein


I was just going to say Frankenplow.

Looks like and old fisher clear up to the moldboard, then it turns into a Western.

It looks like somebody had an old Western Manual angle plow, and then also converted it by adding the cylinders.

I'd hate to see what mods are on the truck.

....


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

grandview;1358016 said:


> Looks like a Frankenstein


It's quite possible, and most likely. It's just a beater yard plow truck that I got for short money. But as to the Valve assembly...and idea on hooking up a control unit? You think that a Western/Fisher cable joystick will work? I don't mind buying a new one, but they are pricy not knowing whether it will work or not.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

GSSFC;1358033 said:


> It's quite possible, and most likely. It's just a beater yard plow truck that I got for short money. But as to the Valve assembly...and idea on hooking up a control unit? You think that a Western/Fisher cable joystick will work? I don't mind buying a new one, but they are pricy not knowing whether it will work or not.
> 
> Thanks, Tim


I would think it would work. The problem is I don't know if the valve body is an actual fisher valve body or some sort of aftermarket.

Reason I say that, is the joystick will only have so much travel, and you want to make sure it's pulling/pushing the valves at least mostly open.

I had a meyer/diamond setup almost exactly like the Fisher Speed Caster or whatever it was called. From my own experiences with that, any joystick should work.

....


----------



## Mgbss (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think the Western plow cables have enough throw for that Hydraulic valve, also its not a substantial enough cable to move the valves. Yes it does look like a Fisher

I would look at hydraulic Valve controls rather than plow controls.


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

Mgbss;1358115 said:


> I don't think the Western plow cables have enough throw for that Hydraulic valve, also its not a substantial enough cable to move the valves. Yes it does look like a Fisher
> 
> I would look at hydraulic Valve controls rather than plow controls.


Hmm I hadn't even thought of that. So you are saying run a hydraulic valve into the cab of the truck in lieu of the cable actuator and the existing valve?

Tim


----------



## GSSFC (Jun 10, 2007)

I think after Mgbss's post, I have come up with an inexpensive, reliable solution.

I am going to remove the valve from the headgear, and re-route the supply and return cables (which are long enough) into the cab of the truck. Then I will replace the up/down and angle hoses with the appropriate length longer hoses. Then I'll just simply fabricate some shift levers that will attach to the valve levers and be done with it!

Thanks for getting my wheels spinning, problem solved I think, for about $40.

I'll report back my findings.

Tim


----------



## Mgbss (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a possible solution but what I had meant was a cable set up designed for hydraulic valves but either way would work. look on surplus center or some other hydraulic equipment site. Anyway good luck with it

Joe


----------

